# Грыжи и компрессия корешка S1. Что делать?



## Aquarell (22 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте. Хочу мнений наших уважаемых специалистов в первую очередь, чтобы понимать свои перспективы. Имею грыжи в поясничном отделе более 7 лет. Последние лет 5 обходилось без обострений, занималась физкультурой, старалась следить за спиной. Но 4 дня назад поскользнулась на улице, начались боли в спине, потом в левой ноге, сильные судороги, на скорой попала в больницу. Сделали мрт, прилагаю. Боли более - менее сняли помощью нпвс, миорелаксантов, блокад. Беспокоит онемение левой ноги, ягодиц и промежности. Органы малого таза и сфинктеры работают нормально. Невролог стационара настаивает на операции, пугает параличом всего, считает что консервативно мой случай не лечится. Хочу ещё мнений, чтобы принять решение


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2019)

@Aquarell, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Aquarell (22 Авг 2019)

Спасибо! Я пока осваиваю форум, с телефона не очень удобно писать


----------

